# BachPod



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Droool...



> Hänssler Classic marked the joint anniversaries of a new millennium and Bach's 250th birthday with a Bach Edition that contained pretty well every note written by the Cantor of Leipzig. And now all that music has been housed on a single 80GB iPod (in suitably cantorial black) and is being offered for €499 (£394 at today's rate of exchange).


http://www.gramophone.co.uk/newsletter/020708_newsletter_download.htm

P.S.: Did the author mean to say Bach's 250th Death Anniversary?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

No... way... that iPod is gone already, I'm sure...


----------



## Haruki (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow
http://www.amazon.de/BachPod-digitale-Bach-einem-classic/dp/B001ASAG14


----------

